

Ask HN: Stick with it or get out? - developer786

I am sure most of you will understand my reason to remain anonymous in this post, with that said: I have been offered the following post, and am deliberating on its acceptance, your help would be very much appreciated.<p>Firstly, whoami: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=developer786<p>I am not a born coder, I know that, therefore for the second post, I will be working very very hard. Where I am currently, I am very comfortable.<p>Current Post 
- Windows&#x2F;Linux Administrator &#x2F; DevOP 
- Small Private Healthcare company with good financial backing &#x2F; profitable. 
- Job Security: Medium&#x2F;High - Environment: Working with a team of 30 2nd and 3rd line support 
- No Stock options 
- Salary: $63K 
- The role: Little development, lots of Linux Admin, training in any sysadmin courses provided once every a years, Ruby training course provided soon.<p>New Post 
- Developer(bash&#x2F;php&#x2F;ruby&#x2F;python) &#x2F; Linux Administrator 
- Telecommunications company with investor backing &#x2F; breaking even. 
- Job Security: Low&#x2F;Medium - Environment: Working From Home 
- No Stock options
- Salary: $75K+8K bonus 
- The role: Developing bespoke applications in the above languages for a range of customer requirements. Developing and extending Linux based applications.<p>Your help, If I don&#x27;t get to thank you later, is very much appreciated.
======
ldargin
This is easy: Your salary and skills can use a bump. Take the risk, and save
some of your raise in an emergency fund.

------
nickdoesdesign
Why coast when you can push? Yes, its a risk, but a lot of the time risk pays
off. And, worst case scenario? You come out with more knowledge of yourself
and your skillset, and a lot of businesses look at that fairly favorably.

Unless you're in Silicon Valley, age shouldn't be a factor. The only thing
holding you back is yourself.

------
developer786
Should mention I have a mortgage ($200K) and a family (2 beautiful kids) to
support. I am also 35 so feel it may be too late to take the risk like this?

